# Which doggie Blower is best for home use



## suzy25 (Jul 13, 2008)

Hi, I have a 5 lb Maltese and have been using a very good human blower on her. I am ready to purchase a DogBlower and am really confused between a medium priced High Velocity blower which has no heat or the Oster Table blower which has 2 heat settings. I have read a few posts about blowers but I am just as confused now as before. Any help ould be greatly appreciated. Ali, my baby is not in full coat. She has a shorter body and the fuller legs, ears and face.. Any suggestions???? Thanks so much in advance


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

I am wondering this too, I've been having one person hold the human dryer and I'll brush. So if I get a standing dryer, maybe bath day will be a one person job. 

ps-Ali is adorable! :wub2:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I don't know anything about doggie dryers but your baby is simply adorable.......love that pic, it is so outstanding!!!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

No force air or high velocity dryers for these little guys. You'll blow them off the table! LOL

You can use a human hair dryer that has a wide range of heat settings (luke warm is what you want) with a groomer's third arm or hair dryer stand. 

I've had that Oster table top for over 10 years now...it is still a great dryer, but it is heavy. I still use it. 

If you want to go all out, my ultimate is my Edemco 6001 stand dryer. Love it!


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

lol that is how me and dh do it -- i posted this in the reviews section but does not show up here  can we get reviews put in the main forums so it shows up when we post it ?


QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ May 14 2009, 08:29 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=776534


> I am wondering this too, I've been having one person hold the human dryer and I'll brush. So if I get a standing dryer, maybe bath day will be a one person job.
> 
> ps-Ali is adorable! :wub2:[/B]


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

where is best place to buy that ? petedge?


QUOTE (JMM @ May 14 2009, 08:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=776537


> No force air or high velocity dryers for these little guys. You'll blow them off the table! LOL
> 
> You can use a human hair dryer that has a wide range of heat settings (luke warm is what you want) with a groomer's third arm or hair dryer stand.
> 
> ...


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

I have the Metro Air Force Blaster it took awhile to get use to since it is powerful and I removed the nozzle because the flow was to strong. But it's quicker and I think blows out the hair straighter. That's the same one my mobile groomer uses.


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

You can compare dryer specs. like air volume, air speed, amps, watts, voltage, etc. on petedge.com

I have a mini K-9 and love it. When used on the low setting and without the blower tip it works fine for Karli. I love how straight her coat is when I use it. 

I had to buy something with a little more velocity because I also have a Golden Retriever. The mini K-9 does blow a few tangles in Karli's coat when I'm drying but it's really not a problem because I brush/comb a lot as I'm drying anyway. 

I even use the dryer on low to dry our kitty Gracie when I give her a bath. What's amazing to me is she seems to stress a whole lot more over getting water on her during the bath than she does getting dried with the dryer. With the mini k-9, I can sit on the floor and dry her. 

One reason I went went with a K-9 is that a lot of groomers in this area use the *larger* K-9s and seem to like them. My sister-in-law is a groomer and she uses a K-9.

A few people say they like the stand dryers but I personally like being able to move the hose to the area I want to dry.


PetEdge Mini K-9


If you're going to purchase a dryer just for a maltese, you could look for a dryer with a little less air volume and speed than the mini K-9.


Joy


----------



## suzy25 (Jul 13, 2008)

Thank you all for your responses. I still have not made a decision but I am close. I also was told that the Laub is a great one. Thank you all so very much. Sorry it took me so long to thank you guys.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

I have the Laube and I would not recommend it if you have a dog in coat. It whips the hair around too much. PM me if you keep your dog in puppy cut and are interested in purchasing my Laube - used 4 or 5 times only.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Your baby is soooo cute. :wub: 

For grooming I use a human dryer. After I just saw the price I will continue using a human dryer.


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

I also have the Laube magnum force dryer and do not recommend it. I had a little metro before, and thought I'd get one with more power to dry his hair faster. Lots of money later, I find out I didn't think it through. It does have lots of power, but I can only use it on the lowest setting, because of the higher setting will create matts in the hair. So I'm basically at the same power level as my old, cheap one and it takes the same amount of time. Big "duh" moment for me. So a dog dryer yes, but not an expensive, powerful one because you can only use so much power on a Maltese coat. And if it's in a puppy cut, then you really don't need power because it shouldn't take too long to dry anyway.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Just an FYI if you aim the nozzle in one direction on the powerful blowers and keep it close to the body it will not whip/matt/twirl the hair as much. The first time I used it I created such a mess :blink: until I talked to my groomer and she showed me the proper way how to use it. :brownbag:


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Back in the good old days when I had one dog in short coat I bought a Groomer's Third Arm from Table Works USA. Almost 10 years (and more dogs) later I still use it with an inexpensive human blow dryer and it works great for short coated dogs and faces on both cut down and coated dogs. I also have a stand dryer that I use on the coated dogs.

Stand dryer pros and cons:
Expensive
Not easy to store out of sight when not in use
Doesn't dry a cut down dog any quicker than a regular blow dryer
Wonderful tool when living with multiple coated dogs

Table Works Third Arm pros and cons:
More expensive than other models
Securely clamps securely to table and cradles dryer

With the money one saves buying the Third Arm rather than a stand dryer, one could go on vacation or buy lots of toys and treats for little doggies. :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## jazzmalt (Feb 6, 2007)

QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ Jun 7 2009, 06:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=787091


> Just an FYI if you aim the nozzle in one direction on the powerful blowers and keep it close to the body it will not whip/matt/twirl the hair as much. The first time I used it I created such a mess :blink: until I talked to my groomer and she showed me the proper way how to use it. :brownbag:[/B]


I've been using the Laube dryer on Miko for quite a while now and I wouldn't part with it for anything. Miko is in full coat and I don't have any problem with matts or tangles from blow drying him. I use the same method that you do. I'm able to dry him in less than half the time it used to take me with a regular blow dryer, and I like the idea that the ambient air is less damaging to his coat.


----------



## Kutsmail1 (Dec 26, 2007)

and Miko is a little doll!


----------



## suzy25 (Jul 13, 2008)

QUOTE (tamizami @ Jun 7 2009, 08:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=787044


> I have the Laube and I would not recommend it if you have a dog in coat. It whips the hair around too much. PM me if you keep your dog in puppy cut and are interested in purchasing my Laube - used 4 or 5 times only.[/B]


Hi, I just saw your post and would be quite interested in purchasing yours. I hope that this gets to you.. Thanks Suzy


----------

